# Our band covers a Prince tune - Chaos and Disorder



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey guys, my band Warp Kings has just released a Prince song - Chaos & Disorder.

Hope you enjoy! Also available on Spotify, Apple Music, Amazon, Tidal, TikTok etc.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Well that got my morning off to a rousing start! Fine job there.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

This album received poor reviews, generally speaking, and I think it's unfair. There are several great tunes on it, and it's really rocking. He even plays a mean blues-rock tune on this album! Check out Zannalee.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Congrats. I love the first tune!!


----------

